# How to press pse x force



## tacogrande (Dec 20, 2009)

How do you press it with the past parralel limbs? From the tips looks like it would push the bow out of press. I see pse says only a few presses work.


----------



## scotts98rt (Nov 1, 2009)

tacogrande said:


> How do you press it with the past parralel limbs? From the tips looks like it would push the bow out of press. I see pse says only a few presses work.


The older style of presses wont work with the past paralell limbs. I just took mine to a PSE dealer as opposed to buying a new press. The newer presses that compress from the limb tips are the style of press needed for the x-force and like bows. Hope this helps.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

This press has and will press the X-Force. I have pressed an HF, a GX, a Bow Madness XL, and completely stripped down and rebuilt a MoneyMaker LF with it flawlessly. 

This is the style you NEED for X's.


----------



## edthearcher (Nov 2, 2002)

*Xforce*

there are several parallel limb presses that will work, pse has only the ones they approve listed, I have pressed several x force bows with mine. Do not attempt to press a x force with an old style press


----------



## tacogrande (Dec 20, 2009)

Ok thanks, I was thinking of making one from the pipe clamps in the DIY section, so it should work then.
Thanks for the help


----------



## REDTEXAS (Jun 16, 2009)

seen a guy using a 1/4 inch comealong with the hooks
on the cams he would crank the comealong until the string was lose enough to take off then slowly come down on the comealong.


----------



## ken Johnson (Apr 5, 2007)

*Look at the Nite Hawk press*

If you want to press an X force safely get a Nite Hawk Press.

It presses at the tips of the limbs and down the center of the limbs so it is easy on the bow.

Also it clamps to the limbs so there is no way of separating the press from the bow. Go to www.nitehawkarchery.com and watch the video. You will see how easy this press is to use.


----------



## j25hans (Nov 27, 2005)

NY911 said:


> This press has and will press the X-Force. I have pressed an HF, a GX, a Bow Madness XL, and completely stripped down and rebuilt a MoneyMaker LF with it flawlessly.
> 
> This is the style you NEED for X's.


What Brand Press is this exactly, I am looking for a new Linear Press?


----------



## Dan7168 (Apr 20, 2009)

looks like a homemade DIY press to me but I may be wrong.


----------

